# Autumn & Mist



## Miaow (May 10, 2008)

Went down to take some pics of the Autumn colours at a park near here which is on a sorta hill/mountain  - When we got up there though there was HEAPS of mist (very overcast today) but I think it made for some cool shots

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## wolfden (May 10, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## Miaow (May 10, 2008)

wolfden said:


> Fantastic!



Thanks  Gee that was a fast reply (as in one minute after I posted them )LOL


----------



## LaFoto (May 10, 2008)

Southern Hemisphere!  

Most people on here post all their spring photos ... how refreshing to see someone post autumn pics "just taken"!

They are all 10 really good and a pleasure to look at. They are cool (in the basic meaning of the word) because of the mist and droplets (they give off a feeling of chillyness, if you see what I mean), yet the autumn colours add this splash of warmth to them (by the colour temperature of those typical autumn colours). A nice contrast within photos that naturally lack in great contrasts in the background because of the fog. 

And all the trees are good subjects in themselves. Hard to pick a favourite here. I think it might be 8.

Or 5? :scratch: 

Or 1? :scratch:


----------



## Miaow (May 10, 2008)

Thanks LaFoto Yes southern hemisphere lol 

I think my personal favorites would be 1,4,5,7 & 10


----------



## wolfden (May 10, 2008)

The colors are fantastic, it's only word I can think of to describe them.


----------



## tineybabes (May 10, 2008)

awesome pics, i like 5 and 7


----------



## Miaow (May 10, 2008)

Thanks 

Think I like 7 myself cause it's sorta like colour over a B&W


----------



## Lyncca (May 10, 2008)

These are great.  I can't really pic a favorite


----------



## shawnxstl (May 10, 2008)

wow man, this would've been an awesome place to shoot!!!

I think these are great. 5 is my favorite. that tree is amazing. good capture!


----------



## Miaow (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Lyncca & Shawnxstl 

Yeah it was a pretty awesome place with all the mist that was about  Though there was all this moisture dripping off the trees and was starting to get a little worried about water on the camera :O


----------



## Antarctican (May 10, 2008)

The mist really adds mood to the shots. My faves would be #1 (great shape to that tree, and I like the coloured leaves and mossy trunk), 3 (it looks like a painting), 4, and 5 (scary!),


----------



## Miaow (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Antartican


----------



## m1a1fan (May 10, 2008)

I like 1,3 and 5. Five is my personal favorite though. The mist really adds to the mood of the image and gives #5 an eerie feeling.  Very cool.:thumbup:


----------



## Miaow (May 10, 2008)

Thanks m1a1fan


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 10, 2008)

Very dramatic. the shape and 'sprawl' of some of those trees is amazing


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 10, 2008)

haha its also cool that you mentioned that it was autum there... it struck as kind of odd to me at first cause where i am its just the beginning of spring! and then i saw you were from melbourne. very interesting!


----------



## Miaow (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Do'Udren's Eyes 

Actually I wish it was the beginning of Spring here, would be alot warmer than it is LOL  Though then again if it was Spring then I doubt the mist would have been there to make such good shots along with the colours


----------



## tb2 (May 11, 2008)

Numbers 4 & 7 are the standout shots for me. Strong compositions and nice use of colour make the difference I think.

Regards, Tony


----------



## danir (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful set.

Dani.


----------



## Miaow (May 11, 2008)

Thanks tb2 and Danir


----------



## Miaow (May 14, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks again to those that replied - It's nice to have such positive feedback


----------

